# layout advice needed!



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Want to build a small N scale setup to run with DCC. I wondered what would be the smallest layout that would still give me enough for a nice DCC set up. Just don't have a lot of room. Suggestion and videos needed. Thanks Ron


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well could you give us the maximum space you can use? in feet.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Can I do anything with a 2 by 4 area or 3 by 6???



gc53dfgc said:


> well could you give us the maximum space you can use? in feet.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

if you use a two by four area you will get an oval with room for two rails. I would recommend using the 3 by 6 option as it will give you more space for track and detail

Here is a 2 x 4 layout my dad had started but never finished. this is what you can do with a 2 x 4 but notice how there isn't much room for scenery and the track is close to the edge. (the corkboard) with a 3 x 6 you would be able to have sidings for a station on one side and an industry on the other with a town in the center.









By gc53dfgc at 2010-11-16








By gc53dfgc at 2010-11-16








By gc53dfgc at 2010-11-16


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

who knows maybe i'll redo it for his christmas present.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

3x5 is a doable oval (and some spurs inside the oval) in N.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Anton do you have an N scale layout?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i don't, my layout is HO. but i did acure some N scale rolling stock for my nephew and will be doing layout with him. they also are extreamly limited in space, so i looked up couple solutions


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some idea layouts in N ...

http://www.thortrains.net/npoorx.html

http://www.thortrains.net/nscale/nminis1.html

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Great stuff! looking for aprox 30 inch by 60+ inch layout. Ron



tjcruiser said:


> Some idea layouts in N ...
> 
> http://www.thortrains.net/npoorx.html
> 
> ...


----------

